# Stock Market Cartoons



## wayneL (17 December 2007)

Amongst all the excitement, it must be about time for me to dig up some new cartoons.


----------



## DB008 (19 December 2007)

Here are a few. l've got a few more coming.....


----------



## DB008 (19 December 2007)

second part coming now.....


----------



## DB008 (19 December 2007)

part 3


----------



## DB008 (19 December 2007)

hope that wasn't to many....


----------



## RichKid (19 December 2007)

Nice work guys, I love these cartoons, between Danny and Wayne we should see some real gems.


----------



## wayneL (19 December 2007)

I've been upstaged 

LOL


----------



## lamot1 (19 December 2007)

A Melbourne man by the name of Matt Golding does some funny business cartoons that appear in the Sunday Age each week. Here a few of my favourites:


----------



## lamot1 (19 December 2007)

Here are a few more:

The last one might explain the conspicuous absence of a certain individual from this year's December stockmarket. More of his work can be viewed at his site threefingers.com.au


----------



## Nyden (19 December 2007)

How about some positive cartoons : One that represents base metals going to all new highs, perhaps?  (Don't shatter my hopes!)


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 December 2007)

That`s me (front row 3 from left) listening to numbercruncher


----------



## lesm (24 December 2007)

Some additional contributions.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 December 2007)

I`m near the matchbox here.


----------



## lesm (24 December 2007)

A few more for the collection.


----------



## lesm (24 December 2007)

A few more additions.


----------



## Prem (28 December 2007)




----------



## Prem (28 December 2007)




----------



## Prem (28 December 2007)

Thats all for now !


----------

